# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > Lucid Dreaming News >  >  GISP participation down this semester - The Brown Daily Herald

## Dream Guide Team

*GISP participation down this semester**The Brown Daily Herald*Jasmyn Samaroo '13, who took a GISP on *lucid dreaming* last fall, wrote in an email to The Herald that planning her course was difficult and that she received "little direction" in the process. But McSharry said creating a syllabus independently is one *...***

----------

